# Performance Comparison Internet resource



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

Hi TC ers'

This might be old news, but it looks as though it might be interesting for those of you who like to compare recordings.......

https://www.tuttitempi.com/#scoreId=U00000585698&from=0.0002&to=0.9975&youtube=1&spotify=1&muziekweb=0

I leave it with you all......


----------

